# 2004 mercury 25hp 2 stroke choke?



## Buddychrist (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anyone know how the manual choke is installed? the previous owner removed the turn choke and put it as a pull choke with a wire.

Its rigged now but i cannot figure out how this stupid thing works. Ive got all the parts but when i put it together it just doesn't work. When you turn it to choke the little lever will not allow the choke plate to come all the way flat. 

Is there something special you need to do to make it work properly?


----------



## Johny25 (Aug 5, 2012)

Got some pics you could throw up? I am not a Merc expert but would be interested in helping you solve the problem possibly, and pics always get more responses anyway


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 5, 2012)

I figured out that I am missing a small wire, I just ordered it and it should be here in a week or so. Until then I've got it rigged with a piece of wire and the old choke knob.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 5, 2012)

That year Merc doesn't have a choke,they have a primer.When you pull the choke knob out it shoots a shot of gas in the carb.When you turn the knob it changes the timing to increase your idle.


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 6, 2012)

It has a choke, their are two different 25's for that year, one with a marathon carb, one with a SeaPro carb. Mine doesn't have a primer it had a choke and idler system

I've got it all figured out man it just took me a while to see that I was missing a small linkage for the choke fin.


----------



## Johny25 (Aug 6, 2012)

Where are all the pics to show what ya did and what style carb you have [-X ? You know better buddy :lol:


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 6, 2012)

Lol I haven't got the part in yet but I'll go take a picture of my jerry rigging that's holding up for now


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 6, 2012)

The guardian of my Jon boat




The bracket fully assembled just needs a single wire




The current jerry rig


----------



## Johny25 (Aug 7, 2012)

You didn't have to go and post pics of your cock :lol: Looks like the jerry rig is working fairly well eh?


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah it works but I'm ready for the factory system to be complete


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 7, 2012)

I love my big Kellogg's rooster

Almost as much as my miniature donkey that likes drinking beer with me on the weekends lol


----------

